# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Passaggio auto da aziendale a privata

## CrisBz

Salve a tutti, questo è il mio quesito: 
sono inquadrato come ditta individuale, e 3 anni fa ho acquistato una vettura come auto aziendale, detraendo il 10% dell'IVA e i costi relativi. Ho anche presentato l'istanza per il rimborso dell'IVA non detratta. 
Ora vorrei fare in modo che quella vettura cessi di essere la mia auto aziendale, in modo da poterne acquistare un'altra usufruendo delle detrazioni sull'IVA e i costi.
In pratica la prima vettura rimarrebbe mia, ma ad uso esclusivamente privato (e non detrarrei più nulla su di essa), e la nuova diventerebbe la mia auto aziendale. 
E' possibile farlo? Devo fare una sorta di autofattura a me stesso per via dell'IVA, o cos'altro? 
Grazie
Cristiano

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esattamente.
Devi fare un'autofatture, con l'iva sul valore normale dell'auto. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti, questo è il mio quesito: 
> sono inquadrato come ditta individuale, e 3 anni fa ho acquistato una vettura come auto aziendale, detraendo il 10% dell'IVA e i costi relativi. Ho anche presentato l'istanza per il rimborso dell'IVA non detratta. 
> Ora vorrei fare in modo che quella vettura cessi di essere la mia auto aziendale, in modo da poterne acquistare un'altra usufruendo delle detrazioni sull'IVA e i costi.
> In pratica la prima vettura rimarrebbe mia, ma ad uso esclusivamente privato (e non detrarrei più nulla su di essa), e la nuova diventerebbe la mia auto aziendale. 
> E' possibile farlo? Devo fare una sorta di autofattura a me stesso per via dell'IVA, o cos'altro? 
> Grazie
> Cristiano

----------


## CrisBz

Grazie della risposta! 
A questo punto ho 3 ulteriori domande: 
1. come si determina il valore normale di un'automobile? E' il valore di mercato? In questo caso non &#232; detto che le quotazioni Eurotax o Quattroruote siano applicabili, dato che il valore dipende dallo stato d'uso, eventuali danni, ecc. Inoltre spesso il reale valore di mercato &#232; sensibilmente inferiore. 
2. supponendo che il valore normale sia di 12000€, io dovrei fare un'autofattura per 10000€+IVA e versare il 40&#37; dei 2000€ di IVA? Oppure solo il 10%, dato che ho presentato la domanda di rimborso IVA ma non posso avere la certezza che verr&#224; accolta? 
3. l'obbligo dell'autofattura con versamento dell'IVA vale anche se sulla seconda vettura che si acquista come auto aziendale al posto della prima non &#232; possibile detrarre l'IVA - ad es. perch&#233; si acquista usata da un privato?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1. come si determina il valore normale di un'automobile? E' il valore di mercato? In questo caso non è detto che le quotazioni Eurotax o Quattroruote siano applicabili, dato che il valore dipende dallo stato d'uso, eventuali danni, ecc. Inoltre spesso il reale valore di mercato è sensibilmente inferiore.

  Sì, certo ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  se riesci a provarlo puoi anche fatturarla per poco. Ma lo devi provare con dati certi.    

> 2. supponendo che il valore normale sia di 12000, io dovrei fare un'autofattura per 10000+IVA e versare il 40% dei 2000 di IVA? Oppure solo il 10%, dato che ho presentato la domanda di rimborso IVA ma non posso avere la certezza che verrà accolta?

  Il valore normale è l'imponibile. Quindi 12.000 + iva 20% del 40%.   

> 3. l'obbligo dell'autofattura con versamento dell'IVA vale anche se sulla seconda vettura che si acquista come auto aziendale al posto della prima non è possibile detrarre l'IVA - ad es. perché si acquista usata da un privato?

  Sì. 
ciao

----------


## CrisBz

> Il valore normale &#232; l'imponibile. Quindi 12.000 + iva 20&#37; del 40%.

  Scusa Danilo se approfitto della tua pazienza, ma perch&#233; il valore normale &#232; l'imponibile? 
Quando compro una vettura nuova il valore "normale", cio&#232; di mercato, comprende l'IVA.
Allo stesso modo se compro un usato da un concessionario alla quotazione Quattroruote, questa comprende l'IVA; se la mia auto vale 12000€ e la vendo a un privato mica posso vendergliela a 12000+IVA. 
E comunque devo versare l'IVA sul 40% del valore, findandomi del fatto che ricever&#242; il rimborso rispetto al 10% che ho detratto all'acquisto? 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lo dice la legge Iva: il valore normale è quello; e dice pure che per le estromissioni si applica l'Iva sul valore normale. Quindi non puoi fare altro, a mio parere. 
Sì, devi versare l'IVA sul 40% del valore, a prescindere dal fatto che riceverai il rimborso. 
ciao   

> Scusa Danilo se approfitto della tua pazienza, ma perché il valore normale è l'imponibile? 
> Quando compro una vettura nuova il valore "normale", cioè di mercato, comprende l'IVA.
> Allo stesso modo se compro un usato da un concessionario alla quotazione Quattroruote, questa comprende l'IVA; se la mia auto vale 12000 e la vendo a un privato mica posso vendergliela a 12000+IVA. 
> E comunque devo versare l'IVA sul 40% del valore, findandomi del fatto che riceverò il rimborso rispetto al 10% che ho detratto all'acquisto? 
> Ciao

----------


## lupetto73

nel caso di avvenuta detrazione dell'IVA e del costo al 40% (ivi compreso il rimborso IVA auto presentato con istanza), l'eventuale plusvalenza come viene tassata?
e la minusvalenza invece? a rigor di logica mi viene da pensare che nel caso della minusvalenza posso dedurmi solo il 40% di esso...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Plus e minusvalenza concorrono alla formazione del reddito con la stessa percentuale con cui il costo è stato dedotto. 
saluti   

> nel caso di avvenuta detrazione dell'IVA e del costo al 40% (ivi compreso il rimborso IVA auto presentato con istanza), l'eventuale plusvalenza come viene tassata?
> e la minusvalenza invece? a rigor di logica mi viene da pensare che nel caso della minusvalenza posso dedurmi solo il 40% di esso...

----------


## StefanoPadova

dipende quando è stata acquistata.... Se è prima di luglio 2007 è plusvalenza non tassabile. Il valore normale prendi quello del quattroruote.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> dipende quando è stata acquistata.... Se è prima di luglio 2007 è plusvalenza non tassabile.

  Questo vasle solo per i professionisti; nel quesito si parla di ditta inbdividuale. 
Attenzione alla fretta  nel dare le risposte !

----------


## StefanoPadova

è vero!
chiedo venia... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
di solito sto attento
quota tassazione al pari della deduzione

----------

